# Help... doctors won't help.



## 14527 (Aug 10, 2006)

Last post: I saw my surgeon on September 19, and the biopsies from the OR-done endoscopy say ACUTE esophaghitis: no strictures, nothing but inflammation to the point of shedding surface cells like crazy. The inflammation was causing the muscle spasm/lockups, and is why the scope had to be done in the OR, not in the scope-clinic with my gastro. No evidence of Crohns or anything else but esophaghitis, and no other 'infection' source.Pantoloc 40mg twice daily is doing NOTHING (been on it 6 months now) even when supplemented with Zantac 75mg twice daily (two plus months) Sleeping with back up gives no relief, and there is only pain when something locks up on the way down.I saw the gastro on September 26, and asked for a gastric feeding catheter referral (the one in through the abdominal wall) to be done, but he has NOT requested it of my surgeon. My GI does not seem to be listening, as he wanted to do more tests, primarily a GI swallow, and the barium WILL cause a lockup (Pepto did, and barium is as thick) and whats it going to show that the scope and biopsies didn't?I need Canadian-available covered meds recommendations, before I slowly starve to death (only milk, some soft ice-creams, and OXO boullion are going down)HELP!


----------



## 14527 (Aug 10, 2006)

Update: Oct 10After wasting a week with expired samples from the GP, I'm now on Nexium (since Oct 18). I have no worries about it being covered by Ontario Disability/Ontario Health Insurance, as AstraZeneca has a Compassionate Supply program, and my doctor is willing to ask for supplies if it works.My first question is this: how long does it usually take for the esophagheal inflammation to decrease enough so that I can begin eating normally again?Second question: should I begin looking at probiotic options as post-Nexium treatment? Is simple Zantac 75 enough?Come on people, the read markers are there, someone give me some feedback, please?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

There are a number of us who are getting some support from flavonoids. Some the same Provex I use, others, other combinations. If you can afford $30 a month, it is worth a try. I have not had a reflux event since 1998!Mark


----------



## 14527 (Aug 10, 2006)

Thats the thing: I ONLY have 'events' when solids go down. NEVER at any other time.Example: Lipton Chicken soup noodles set off the 'lockup' effect, but ice-cream does not. Pepto Bismol sets off a reaction, but diet supplement (Rexall brand of ReSource/Ensure) doesn't. Lays 'Stax' chips (well-chewed plain) are sometimes/sometimes not, and my only 'luxury' or 'treat' item. I ~NEVER~ have acid-burn/pain any other time, and no pain when I have a 'lockup'. Its a clenched-tightness feeling behind and to the right of the hollow in the breastbone, with faint precurser warnings/feelings to "I'm going to heave". I ~NEVER~ vomit contents that are already down past the valve; its all just the stuff thats trapped in the 'lockup'.A week on Nexium 40mg once daily, and I can discern no neglible effects. I'm at the point of going out to buy some schnapps to try to 'anaesthetize' the area before I eat. I've got short bowel (only 6' of small) and I'm wondering if this is affecting my absorbtion of the Nexium.I'm really getting discouraged. I haven't been this depressed since the surgeon refused to take the baggie off me after 4 months of saying he would (it took me 12 months & 30 pounds to finally get the bugger off)HELP!


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I have the same two questions as Whitewolf does (below), and I also would really like answers to them:1) How long does it usually take for an inflamed esophagus to heal enough so one can begin to eat normally again?2) I'm on Prilosec (not the OTC one, but the generic version) and need to know what some post-Prilosec options would be. I can't stay on Prilosec long term, because it wreaks havoc with my IBS symptoms (gas, increased constipation). So I'm wondering whether the probiotic Culturelle (which I'm already taking) will be enough to deal with the acid rebound after I stop the Prilosec. Or would Zantac or Gaviscon be good choices? I know that Mark has used Provex (flavonoids), but I really can't afford the 30 a month. (Am also on several other medications and retired on a fixed income.)Anyone out there reading this? If so, would you mind taking a little time to answer Whitewolf's questions. I'd like some help with this too.


----------



## 14527 (Aug 10, 2006)

Well... Friday I talked to the GP again; she discontinued the Nexium as it was having no effect (2 weeks use, 40mg once daily)She put me back on Pantoloc and added Domperidone (10 mg, three daily) I spent 2.5 hours last night after taking it with a lockup, and a half hour this evening only because I attempted nothing but fluids. Thats from ~one~ tablet. I'd probably have been constipated as heck if I'd used three a day, even with almost only fluids going down.I'll see her Monday to have the meds altered yet again, as instant lockups is NOT what I'm looking for (so much so I've put them aside after tonight)Anyone have any ideas? I'm beginning to think this is caused by either the oral Acetominopnen w/ codeine (Ratio-Lenoltec #1) or the sinus drainage (allergies/asthma) I'm supplementing with Reactine (10 mg daily) as its the only antihistamine that works apart from salbutamol nasal spray (metered bottle)


----------



## 14527 (Aug 10, 2006)

No luck with Prevacid. No change what-so-ever. Doc has prescribed 30x 20mg capsules of Prilosec (generic Losec dispensed) my choice of once or twice daily. I'm trying twice for the first week.My doctor flatly refused the antibiotic many of you mention thats given in concert with the PPI, saying the tests showed no H.pylori. I wanted to try just to cover all the bases. I'm desperate for a solution.8 months on just milk, a bit of diet supplement, beef OXO and ice-cream has cost me 25 pounds, I'm down from a 31" waist to under 27", my energy level is almost non-existant, and I'm having trouble concentrating.I'm now experiencing classic GERD symptoms, of near-constant stomach discomfort, and sharp pains when I get a lockup now, not the former dull mild crampy ones.Looking for some solid help, cause I'm VERY DESPERATE.slowly starving to death,WhiteWolf


----------



## 14527 (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, I had to resort to siccing my father on the Gastro, but its done. The gastric feeding tube goes in on Dec 21st.If the damage is caused by the RatioPharm AC&C (which will be going in the tube as powder) the results should be evident within a few weeks.I also got a date to see a new Gastro in late Feb, so I may have a new guy by the time this is solved...


----------

